# German Kinetic Broad Heads @ South Shore



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gator2thdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I spent about 15 or 20 minutes talking to Jerry from SouthShore on the phone today and this is the kind of guy you want to do business with! I ordered some arrows from him a couple of months ago and the craftsmanship that he provides is outstanding. I was buying arrows from my local archery shop and driving myself nuts tinkering with my bow and wondering why no matter what i did my broadheads wouldn't fly straight.......The arrows I bought from Jerry at South Shore cured this! Field points and broadheads now fly the same with the amazing Beamans he built for me. Check out his site....he can make just about any arrow/fletch combo you could want! I ordered a set of German Kinetics after speaking with him earlier today and to my surprise, they have already shipped out! Excellent customer service, amazing quality, great prices and a wealth of knowledge!!!! This guy provides it all!!!! Thanks Jerry!

Vince from Tampa


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks vince, it was a pleasure talking with you today. when you are around town drop in and sit a spell!

Jerry


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

We have our first shipment and they are going fast! We have a second shipment in route from Germany!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gator2thdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Thanks vince, it was a pleasure talking with you today. when you are around town drop in and sit a spell!
> 
> Jerry


I will do that! I'm sure I would learn a ton. I see that my order shipped today...can't wait to get my new german kinetics screwed onto those arrows you built for me!!!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Great guy to deal with, and an awesome broadhead that is tough as nails and flies great! The price reflects the quality of material and the workmanship that goes into making them. _And_, they are hand sharpened to a hair-popping edge before they leave Gemany!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Would be nice to have pictures of the line of broadheads. Thanks Badbow


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

You can see them and read all of the infomation about them @ www.southshorearcherysupply.com


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## himystein (Mar 24, 2011)

any idea when the 100 grns will be back in stock?


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

They are on the way from Germany right now! They sell out as soon as they get here I would suggest if you want some you may want to go ahead and place an order.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

We have a new shipment of heads in stock


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey SouthShore, Thanks for the German Kinetic broadheads. You were great to talk with and hope your business here on at goes gangbusters!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you sir!

This is a little late for your last purchase but on all future purchases this will help, We have added GKs into our new Buyers Club, you wont believe the prices!


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Order placed today for some German Kinetic 125XL's. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I recieved my heads in 2 days and they are a thing of beauty. They are worth the money for sure. Thanks SSA


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

You sell these individually?


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Because of the demand not at this time


----------



## Florida lime (Jul 28, 2012)

When I checked your website, it says 
"German Kinetic 


There are no products to list in this category. "

Is it just my computer or ?


----------



## Florida lime (Jul 28, 2012)

I see it now shows a pre-order listing.

Order placed !


----------

